

Stephen Fry introduces the open source platform that will see off Windows - polar
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/feb/02/opensource.stephenfry

======
wallflower
Microsoft, Intel, etc. fear that the next hundred million computers sold won't
run Windows and won't be Pentium 4 SUV-gas guzzlers but economical, efficient
vehicles that transport adults and children alike on the information
superhighway (did I really just say information superhighway?)

------
parenthesis
It's good to see someone 'famous' preaching free/open-source in the mainstream
press.

Notice that he is on-message with rms:

"... combines GNU software with a Linux kernel ... ".

------
jimbokun
Anyone have an Eeeeee PC? They sound really interesting. They put to the test
the idea all you need is a constant connection to the web to do all of your
work today. I generally develop with telnet + Emacs over XWindows, anyways.

~~~
pmjordan
My friend got one the other day. He seems to be pretty happy with it - if I
wasn't strapped for cash right now, and, let's face it, if I actually spent a
significant amount of time on the go, I'd definitely go for it.

Rumour has it they'll release a model with a larger screen (but identical
chassis size) soon.

------
altano
I'm not seeing the connection between the title and the article?

